# Unerwünschte Farbeffekte bei eingescanntem Bild



## chaostheorie (29. April 2004)

Hallo ihr,

nachdem ich immer fleißig mitlese möchte ich jetzt auch mal euren Rat einholen. Ich hab ein Bild mit 200 dpi eingescannt, erhalte aber ein hässliches Muster (rosa Karos und gelbe Streifen). 

Lässt sich das, wovon ich nicht weiß, wie man es nennt rolleyes: ), mit Bordmitteln entfernen? Vorhanden ist PS 7.  Wenn ich "Störungen entfernen" verwende, wird es jedenfalls noch schlimmer!   

Ich hab mal das Bild und einen Ausschnitt davon auf 100 dpi runtergerechnet und online gestellt:

Bild groß (ca. 640 kb) 

Bild klein (ca. 200 kb) 

Wär nett, wenn jemand mir da einen Tip oder passenden Link geben könnte!

Gruß, Anton


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. April 2004)

Das sieht mir nach einem Scanfehler aus!

Versuch mal an den Optionen des Scanprogramms etwas zu verändern:

Auflösung
Farbtiefe
Rasterung
etc.


----------



## Hercules (29. April 2004)

Dieses Problem nennt man Moiré und es entsteht, wenn zwei Raster in konflikt gerate. Das ganze ist eine Interferenz, was du bestimmt schon im Physikuntericht gehört hast. (Auslöschung von Wellen).
So und da gibt es bei deinem Scanprogram die Möglichkeit, Moiré entfernen zu lassen. WIe die Funktion bei deinem Scanner heißt, weiß ich nicht, aber sie kann sich z.B. bei der einstellung befinden, bei der du die Scanvorlage einstellst.

Wenn es das bei deinem Scanner nicht gibt, dann ist das ein Schrottgerät, aber in diesem Falle kannst du dir immer noch damit helfen, lediglich den Kanal weichzuzeichnen, bei dem die Störungen am stärksten sind. bzw mit MAsken zu arbeiten


Bei deinem Bild sind halt alle Kanäle von der interferenz befallen.

Die besten Lösung sind immernoch Scanprogramme


----------



## Martys (29. April 2004)

Falls Du am Scanner oder im Scanprogramm nicht die gewünschten Einstellungen vornehmen kannst, dann scanne einfach mal mit der höchsten dpi-Zahl und lege die Vorlage im 45° Winkel gedreht auf den Scanner, bei DIN 4 sieht es allerdings schlecht aus, da deine Auflage wahrscheinlcih zu klein ist. 
Sonst suche einfach mal nach Moire oder schaue hier .

Martys


----------



## chaostheorie (29. April 2004)

Danke euch allen für die Tips. Also... mein Scanner scheint dann wohl echt nur Schrott zu sein, der hat nämlich nix mit Moiré (ich sag nur Medion)... Nur "Entrastern", aber das bringt irgendwie nichts. 

Am besten hab ichs jetzt hinbekommen mit Schräglage (super Tip!) mit 250 dpi und 48-bit Farbe... Sprengt zwar fast meinen Arbeitsspeicher aber was tut man nicht alles für seine Kunden  

Verabschiede mich,
Anton


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. April 2004)

Entrastern = demoiré

nur zur Info  

EDIT --- Zusatz:


> Entrastern
> Das Beseitigen von Rasterpunktmustern während oder nach dem Scannen bereits gedruckter Vorlagen durch Defokussierung des Bildes. Hierdurch werden Moiré-Muster und Farbverschiebungen bei der anschließenden Rasterproduktion verhindert.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. April 2004)

Hi,

1. Entrasterung = Descreening

2. Versuch mal, das Bild doppelt so groß zu scannen, wie du es später brauchst.
Dann den Filter "Störungsfilter / Helligkeit interpolieren" mit einem Wert zwischen 1 und 3
Danach dann das Bild per Bildgröße auf Endformat runter rechnen.
Nun noch mit "Unscharf maskieren" oder meiner Aktion "Konturschärfe" etwas
die Schärfe nachbessern.
Fertig

Meine Aktion "Konturschärfe" findest du hier im Bereich Grafik-FAQ

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Elena (10. Juli 2004)

So mach ich es:


1.Scannen den gedruckten Ausschnitt mit einer drei- bis vierfach höheren [Auflösung, als Du eigentlich für den endgültigen Druck benötigst.]

2.Starte mit den folgenden Werten, die Du bei deinem eigenen Bildern mit Moir&Effekten vielleicht anpassen müsst.
Wende den GAUSSSCHENWEICHZEICHNER auf den Rot-Kanal mit 0,5 Pixel an, auf den Grün-Kanal mit
0,7 Pixel und auf den Blau-Kanal mit 1 Pixel.

3,Wähle BILDIBILDGRÖSSE für die Neuberechnung einer Datei, die um 25% reduziert ist. Ändere die Einheit für die Breite auf Prozent und geben es ein. (Die anderen Werte ändern sich automatisch, wenn PROPORTIONEN ERHALTEN aktiviert ist.)
Vergewissere dich, dass BILD NEUBERECHNEN aktiviert ist.

4,Wiederhole die Anwendung des GAUSSSCHEN WEICHZEICHNERS auf jedem Kanal und senke dabei die Einstellungswerte um etwa 25%. Der Wert 0,7 kann auf o,5 gesenkt werden und o,5 auf 0,3. Da die Bildgröße um 25% reduziert wurde, sollten auch diese Werte um 25% gesenkt werden.

5. Wenn das Moir&Muster immer noch zu sehen ist, rechne das Bild erneut um 25% herunter.

6. Nachdem sich das Bild zunehmend verbessert hat und Du dich der gewünschten Auflösung und Größe näherst, wähle FILTERISCHARFZEICHNUNGSFILTER UND SCHARF MASKIEREN. Benutze für eine 300 dpi (oder ähnlich)
große Datei folgende Einstellungen: Stärke 100%; Radius 1,7; Schwellenwert 12—16. Nachdem Du den Filter UNSCHARF MASKIEREN angewendet hast,um die Weichzeichnung des Bildes durch den GAUSSSCHEN WEICHZEICHNER und die Reduzierung der Bildgröße auszugleichen, sollten die Bilddetails wieder eine annehmbare Schärfe aufweisen. Du solltest den Filter UNSCHARF MASKIEREN vorsichtig anwenden, da keine hässlichen weißen Strahlenkranzartefakte uni Bildkanten erzeugt werden.

7.Rechne das Bild auf die endgültige Größe herunter. Nach der Größenan passung müsst Du eventuell noch einmal den Filter UNSCHARF MASKIEREN anwenden, um ein genügend scharfes Bild zu erhalten. Benutze für diesen abschließenden Durchgang mit dem Filter UNSCHARF MASKIEREN eine kleinere Einstellung für den Radius.

Gruss

-Elena


----------

